# Good Week (for a change!)



## calamityjane (Apr 8, 2016)

Great week this week. More working with clients than being bullied by 'colleagues'. Hurrah! Two days spent with the wonderful NYDC (National Youth Dance Company), photographing their dress rehearsals and preparation. Plus one day spent on a (speculative) photocall for a new, immersive, production. The only other photographer (male) on the (immersive) job took equal turns when space was tight - you'd think that would be the norm, but no, so I appreciate his being a decent human being! If only all weeks could be like this!

NYDC were fantastic. The press dress on Weds was superb. I didn't think it could get any better. Then I photographed the pre-performance (rehearsals, backstage etc) and full dress on the Thursday and they WERE even better. Having edited and processed an express set between the full dress and the premiere on Thursday, I was excited to be able to see the performance, without a lump of glass and unobtanium in front of my head! AND THEY WERE BETTER STILL! They communicated pure joy and I found myself, on my feet, as part of only the second standing ovation in my entire life (btw, in the UK, we only do it when we feel massively moved, when something is astonishing, it's like we can't stop ourselves from rising, not like the US tourists we witness in UK theatres, rising for good, but not exceptional stuff, out of a sense of duty). It's a bit like tipping, but more (emotionally) so.

So, the new, immersive, production... it looks FABULOUS! It's "Goosebumps Alive". I'm too old for having encountered the books so don't know how what I witnessed relates to them, but I do recognise a good tale, a good scare and a good night out when I see one! I am looking forward to experiencing it as a punter!


----------

